# Quintero y Hermano Londres Cigar Review - Not bad for a budget smoke!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This was gifted to me. Construction and burn was ok for a non premium. This started out lightly haylike for the first third, with a faint faint hin...

Read the full review here: Quintero y Hermano Londres Cigar Review - Not bad for a budget smoke!


----------

